# CSUSA Group Buy now open



## GoodTurns (Nov 9, 2010)

Seems we have a bit of pent up demand, so.....

I will run a CSUSA "mini buy". All props to the folks who do the monster buys, but I just can't handle it! This is open to the first 25 respondents to this thread who are willing to work with the following restrictions:

CLOSEOUT items have been removed from the sheet. If I can't expect to fulfill the orders, I am not going to solicit them.

PAYPAL only....I will be placing the order no later than Monday, November 15 to get everything back to me and shipped before Thanksgiving (the US version!) Have to have paypal funded by Sunday, November 14, 11:59 PM (avoids the midnight/AM/PM questions! I know we have a few sticklers running about)

NO Backorders. see that little dot, it's a period. Out of stock items will be refunded.

That's the end of my "special" terms.

Text below freely pilfered from previous buys....

PAYPAL ONLY Method of payment Please add $0.31 +3.0% to your total (yes including shipping) to cover Paypal charges...sorry. Please send me an email so I can send you my Paypal username.

Listed Kits: I have spent the better part of the morning going through the CSUSA website updating available kits and costs. If you want kits that are not listed (i.e. Apprentice kits), add the kit ID and description to the bottom of the spreadsheet. The apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern that maxes out at 10 or 20%. I will PM your total with appropriate discounts when quantities have been met.

I am willing to order other kits/projects. Add the kit ID and description to the bottom of the spreadsheet. I will PM your total with appropriate discounts when quantities have been met.

I have updated pricing in the attached spreadsheet, any changes or inaccuracies will be corrected when order is placed with CSUSA. I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers.

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to $10.70 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box (within USA). It will include tracking.

If you have very large orders, they may not be able to fit into one flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order and we'll go from there. USPS now has the large priority mail flat rate box for $14.50 which is 50% bigger.

For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping. As stated above, any shipping variance will go back to IAP.

Domestic Insurance:
I do not require that you pay for Insurance. But I also will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.75 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.25 ................ $50.01 to $100
$2.75 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.70 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.70 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.70 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.70 ................ $500.01 to $600
over $600....$7.70 plus $1 per $100.

International orders will be accommodated but will cost more and will require insurance. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium. Here is how I will handle International Orders: I will give you an estimate that will be too high. You Pay Pal me that amount. Once I have the final amount with shipping and Pay Pal charges, I will refund you the difference. I have worked it this way with buyers from England, Canada and Australia and I think it is the easiest, most accurate and process with the fewest steps on both sides.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

Here is how you should calculate your cost:

Total up the cost of kits, bushing and whatever you are buying. The prices listed reflect the volume discount.

Add the cost of shipping ($10.70).

If you are purchasing Insurance, add the appropriate amount.

Add 1%.  This covers shipping from CSUSA to me and a roll of bubble wrap!  Any excess will go back to IAP.

If using Paypal, add $0.31 and multiply by 1.03 to come up with your total.

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

Please indicate your IAP username on all payments.

Post in this thread that you are in. I will PM to confirm.

Use the attached spreadsheet to place your order.  It will make the appropriate calculations and give you a total.  Please let me confirm total before sending Paypal.

Save spreadsheet as "GROUPBUY-IAP NAME"  (replace IAP NAME with your IAP Screen Name).

I will give you my direct e-mail and paypal info when confirming that you are in the 25.


----------



## lwalden (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm in, if you'll let me wait until I can get home and figure out what I need- would be for 15 to 20 kits. Thanks!


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Nov 9, 2010)

I want to place an order.


----------



## warreng8170 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Jon, I would like to claim my spot. I won't be able to get you my items until later tonight when I get home from work.

Thanks!


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 9, 2010)

Warren, I'm going to be in Charlotte for Thanksgiving.  If you'd like to meet at woodcraft to pick up, I'd love to say hi!


----------



## warreng8170 (Nov 9, 2010)

That would be great if we could work out the schedule. We can talk later.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 9, 2010)

Jon,
If anyone goes over the medium flat rate box, they should order directly from CSUSA---they will have over 100 kits.

The med flat rate can handle about 130, IIRC!!

Have fun!!!


----------



## RDH79 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm in. I have been waiting for this for a long time. Thank You for taking this on.

Rich H.


----------



## WriteRev (Nov 9, 2010)

Count me in. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## TomW (Nov 9, 2010)

Jon,  Thanks for doing this.  I'm in.

Tom


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 9, 2010)

Count me in as well.  I will get my order sorted out and PMd to you this evening.

Jim Smith


----------



## turbowagon (Nov 9, 2010)

I'd like to participate as well.  Thank you for organizing this!

- Joe


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 9, 2010)

Ooooo John, your avitar will be so fitting once you finish this GB.  :biggrin:

Good luck and if you have not done so, now would be a good time to order your supplies from USPS.


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 9, 2010)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Ooooo John, your avitar will be so fitting once you finish this GB.  :biggrin:
> 
> Good luck and if you have not done so, now would be a good time to order your supplies from USPS.



It's not too painful with the "extra" restrictions I put on....no backorders, one shipping....eh...

I have 3 PO's within 5 miles of my house!  I'll stock up!


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Jon, 
Thank you for doing this! I need to check my supplies at home to see if I need any of these and will let you know ASAP. Hopefully it will be before ther are 25 folks signed up. 
I live only a few miles from CSUSA and would be happy to help out if any kind of problems or snags pop up and might need an actual visit to them. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## marshall (Nov 9, 2010)

count me I too need to get home & come up with an order.


----------



## slick (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm in, order details to follow this evening.

Thank you,

Austin


----------



## ericw95 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## tool-man (Nov 9, 2010)

Please count me in.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 9, 2010)

I show: 
Lwalden
youthministerdan
warreng8170
rdh79
writerev
tomw
jim smith
turbowagon
marshall
slick
ericw95
tool-man

as the 1st dozen.
PMs to follow
Jon


----------



## tool-man (Nov 9, 2010)

I believe there are some possible errors in the spreadsheet. Cell H163 - the sum does not include the total range of items; same problem with cell H164.  And cell I174 total does not include the 1% add on amount. Cell I178 (Paypal charge) refers to a blank cell in its formula.  I'm not sure what is going on there.   I have not checked the entire sheet.



GoodTurns said:


> Use the attached spreadsheet to place your order.  It will make the appropriate calculations and give you a total.  Please let me confirm total before sending Paypal.
> 
> Save spreadsheet as "GROUPBUY-IAP NAME"  (replace IAP NAME with your IAP Screen Name).


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm in!  Thanks for putting thus together.


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 9, 2010)

tool-man said:


> I believe there are some possible errors in the spreadsheet. Cell H163 - the sum does not include the total range of items; same problem with cell H164.  And cell I174 total does not include the 1% add on amount. Cell I178 (Paypal charge) refers to a blank cell in its formula.  I'm not sure what is going on there.   I have not checked the entire sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



H162, 163 and 164 refer to sections of the sheet...kits, tubes and bushings...it makes it easier when packing the boxes for re-ship to sort by the type of items being purchased.  The 1% is missing in the total.  The "empty cell" was the old 1% add on, when I re-did the sheet, I moved the cell.  To correct, simply add cell I169 to the total in cell I174.

corrected sheet attached here if you prefer.

Jon


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll participate in this group buy.  I'll be putting my list together over the next couple days.


----------



## DonHo (Nov 10, 2010)

If the buy is still open, I'd like to take part. probably 10 to 15 kits.
DonHo


----------



## woodchip (Nov 10, 2010)

i'm in if still room.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I requested a group buy a week or so ago, and I would like in if it is not too late?  Please let me know.  You can email me at rgarrett@iwu.edu if you like.  I don't get to the website as much now as I used to.

I'm mainly interested in Jr. Gent. II pens - maybe some Sierras.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## thewishman (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm in I(I hope)!


----------



## louisbry (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm in if I made the cut.


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 11, 2010)

I show:
Lwalden
youthministerdan
warreng8170
rdh79
writerev
tomw
jim smith
turbowagon
marshall
slick
ericw95
tool-man

as the 1st dozen.

Robert Sherlock
Hilltopper46
DonHo
Woodchip
rogergarrett
thewishman
louisbry

make 19....

room for 6 more!


----------



## stolicky (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm in.  Will put together an order.  Thank you very much for doing this!


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 11, 2010)

*USPS Medium FRB*



ed4copies said:


> Jon,
> If anyone goes over the medium flat rate box, they should order directly from CSUSA---they will have over 100 kits.
> 
> The med flat rate can handle about 130, IIRC!!
> ...


 
Slimlines, streamlines, comforts, designer, Euro, and similar size kits will pack around 200 in a medium Flat Rate Box....Just sent one to Hawaii with 250 slims.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Pick up....*



GoodTurns said:


> MLKWoodWorking said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooo John, your avitar will be so fitting once you finish this GB. :biggrin:
> ...


 
In addition, the Post office will pick up the packages you are shipping at your door for no cost so you don't have to load and unload a big bunch of boxes.  You can arrange for that on line.


----------



## markgum (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm in.  Should have the order ready by the end of the day.


----------



## tbroye (Nov 11, 2010)

Jon

Put me down for some kits will get the order Saturday night or Sunday morning will be out of town for a family Wedding.

Thanks


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 11, 2010)

Jon
I am in if there is still room. I have my order ready if I made the cut....let me know where I send it.  
Thanks
Bob


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm in if you're taking on more folks.  Would you consider adding clicker pen tubes?  I didn't see those in the spreadsheet.

Thanks.
Tony


----------



## 1nfinity (Nov 11, 2010)

Jon,
Count me in if an opening remains.
By my calculation, I think I'm the caboose.
Thanks,
Terry


----------



## micharms (Nov 12, 2010)

If Terry's count is right (and I think it is) I'm too late but if there is room for one more then count me in.

let me know and I'll send you my order.

Michael


----------



## kenlicciardello (Nov 12, 2010)

I would like to order also, if I am not too late.  If I am too late, my ownfault.  Thanks for doing this buy, I know it must be alot of work.
Ken


----------



## killer-beez (Nov 12, 2010)

Me too.  I'm in if you are taking on more orders.  Thanks...


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 12, 2010)

Lwalden
youthministerdan
warreng8170
rdh79
writerev
tomw
jim smith
turbowagon
marshall
slick
ericw95
tool-man
Robert Sherlock
Hilltopper46
DonHo
Woodchip
rogergarrett
thewishman
louisbry
stolicky
markgum
tbroye
bobleibo
tony pridmore
1nfinty
micharms
kenlicciardello
killer-beez

and we are closed


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 12, 2010)

Tony Pridmore said:


> I'm in if you're taking on more folks.  Would you consider adding clicker pen tubes?  I didn't see those in the spreadsheet.
> 
> Thanks.
> Tony



find the item info on the CSUSA site and add them to the bottom of the sheet.  I added several cells to accept added items.

Jon


----------



## markgum (Nov 13, 2010)

spreadsheet sent.
thanks Jon


----------



## lwalden (Nov 13, 2010)

Spreadsheet sent- thanks again, Jon, for doing this.


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Nov 13, 2010)

payment sent


----------



## markgum (Nov 13, 2010)

payment sent.


----------



## tbroye (Nov 14, 2010)

Jon

Payment sent.

Thanks for you hard work.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Nov 14, 2010)

He deserves a medal for doing this.  I have considered it, and then I always chicken out.  I'm always happy when someone takes the time - so - thank you!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Nov 14, 2010)

Man, i only noticed this thread now.


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 15, 2010)

Not a bad one....  total of just under 500 items and $5000.  Spoke to the Group Rep at CSUSA and she says I should have everything Friday (fingers crossed)!  I'll be in touch if they come up short on any items but we didn't have any huge numbers on any one kit so we should be good!


----------



## feron (Nov 18, 2010)

Great idea.. sorry I missed it (was at Disney world!).
Hope to get in on this type of action in the future...


----------



## bradbn4 (Nov 18, 2010)

You know when you have too many pen kits & blanks?
When a real good group shows up and you think - I need to go back into the shop and make something.

Brad

Oh - thanks for doing the group buy - should be interesting to see the photo when the package arrives.


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 19, 2010)

*package on truck for delivery today*

if all goes as planned, packages will ship no later than Monday.

Jon


----------



## tbroye (Nov 20, 2010)

Just got the notification from PayPal  my package is on the way.  I figure should have Tuesday.  Thanks for the fast shipping Jon.


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 20, 2010)

Packages are wrapped, labeled and ready for the PO....they will ship Monday, folks should have them Wednesday or Friday depending on distance and your PO.

Jon


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 20, 2010)

final accounting....479 kits (and they matched!).  13%added discount  and free shipping from CSUSA, $54 to IAP for the unused and a couple of generous donations (thanks Tom and Bob).  about 8 hours total time investment...all in all, well worth doing.  Thanks for playing


----------



## markgum (Nov 20, 2010)

Jon;
  THANKS for organizing this.  
MUCH APPRECIATED.


----------



## kenlicciardello (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for all your work and understanding.  That is alot of time and effort.  I am glad IAP got something out of this.

Ken


----------



## stolicky (Nov 20, 2010)

markgum said:


> Jon;
> THANKS for organizing this.
> MUCH APPRECIATED.



+1
same here


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you for all the work and time...much appreciated.


----------



## RDH79 (Nov 24, 2010)

Jon Got the box today. Everything i ordered. Thank You for doing this. It has to be alot of work.

Thanks
Rich H.


----------



## tbroye (Nov 24, 2010)

Jon

Package just arrived thank for all you hard work.  Enjoy your holiday


----------



## lwalden (Nov 24, 2010)

Jon, got mine today, everything looks great, thanks for doing this for us!!


----------



## DonHo (Nov 24, 2010)

My order came today, everything seems right.
Thanks for your efforts,
  DonHo


----------



## stolicky (Nov 24, 2010)

Box came today.  Looks good.

Thank you very much.

Enjoy the holiday.


----------



## markgum (Nov 24, 2010)

Jon;
  Got the box today.  Everything is perfect.
Thanks for coordinating this.


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Nov 24, 2010)

Jon,

Received mine today as well.  Took a quick inventory and all looked good.  

Thanks for all the effort involved.  Hope you have a great Thanksgiving.

-Tony


----------



## WriteRev (Nov 26, 2010)

Jon,

My perfect package arrived. Thanks again for putting this together!

Steve


----------



## RogerGarrett (Nov 26, 2010)

Haven't gotten mine as of today (Friday), but the tracking number I was supplied with via paypal says it is still on it's way.  I'm sure it will be here soon.

I would also like to thank you for taking this on - lots of work - especially so close to the holiday season.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## kenlicciardello (Nov 26, 2010)

Got mine today.  Perfect!  Thanks again, especially since I required "special handling".  I really appreciate you squeezing me in.

Happy Holidays.
Ken


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 26, 2010)

Mine showed up today. 
Jon, thank you for putting this together, it is appreciated by everyone. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 27, 2010)

got to deliver packages to Marshall and Warren at the Woodcraft in Charlotte on Friday, nice visit and nice to put faces with some names!


----------



## marshall (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the hand delivery Jon. It was nice to me you. It was nice to me Warren Too.


----------



## micharms (Dec 3, 2010)

Jon:
Sorry for the delay in posting. I got my parcel a couple of days ago but didn't have time until this morning to peek inside. Everything looks great. Thanks for doing this. One of the kits is destined to be a wedding pen for my son and his fiancée.

Michael


----------

